# bjj



## 2looselatrek (Apr 10, 2003)

test.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 17, 2003)

1 2


----------



## ace (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *1 2 *


13


----------



## MartialArtist (May 1, 2003)

I like BJJ


----------



## JDenz (May 3, 2003)

BJJ likes you


----------



## J-kid (May 3, 2003)

My girl friend gave me a BJJ 
Hehehehe Just kidding.


----------



## JDenz (May 3, 2003)

lol


----------



## jlhenry (May 7, 2003)

good thread


----------



## JDenz (May 7, 2003)

good for nothing STFU NEWBIE.  lol oh sory I was just on SHerdog and feeling a little hostile.


----------



## jlhenry (May 8, 2003)

Sherdogs grappling forum has some good guys that actually discuss things, other than that good luck if your not in the inner circle.


----------



## JDenz (May 8, 2003)

Lol I know i have been posting there for two years now lol


----------



## 2looselatrek (May 12, 2003)

....icle.


----------



## JDenz (May 12, 2003)

lol


----------



## J-kid (May 13, 2003)

Its great when i say i do judo there like isnt that a martial art.
then i say i also do wrestling they say isnt that some sort of sport.
then i say i also do BJJ then they say how much you charging.


----------

